# Prefered choice?



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

When going after the bass that you pursue,what's your choice gonna be?Baitcasting set up?Spinning Rod set up?Does anybody use only one of 'em & never uses the other or do you use both?Just wondering?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i have 19 rods in the boat,(can't bring myself to get rid of any, and as long as they fit in the locker there not in my way) i believe on last count that 12 baitcasters and 7 spinning. i definately use the casting rods more these days but both styles get thrown pretty much every trip. depends on what i'm using and where.


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

depends on the type of lures I'm using....lighter lures, little or no weeds=spinning. heavy lures, lots of weeds=baitcasting...just the way I have done it.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

You guys may think I'm a wuss, but I grew up with Zebco 33s and continued to use them until they became total junk. Now I use Zebco Omega reels and Allstar rods. Never had the patience to learn to use a baitcaster. The Zebco Omega is a smooth spincast that works great with no backlash, $59.95. The Allstar rods are high quality and accurate.I like the topwater model at between $100 to $150.00 and use it for all applications. The smaller Omegas are the best light action reels I have ever used.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Here is a little trivia question. Does anyone know how Zebco got it's name? What role did they play in military history?


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

spfldbassguy said:


> When going after the bass that you pursue,what's your choice gonna be?Baitcasting set up?Spinning Rod set up?Does anybody use only one of 'em & never uses the other or do you use both?Just wondering?


Neither - I use a fly rod and reel. At one time, I thought I might switch back and forth, but my other gear sat in a closet after I started fly fishing, so I sold or gave all of it away. I use both surface flies (mostly poppers of various types) and heavier flies (weighted wooly buggers or some type of crawfish imitation).



7thcorpsFA said:


> Here is a little trivia question. Does anyone know how Zebco got it's name? What role did they play in military history?


I remember drooling over the new zebco reels in the counter at the local camping store when I was a kid. Wasn't allowed to get a new one b/c we had to use all the gear our grandparents had accumulated (they owned a canoe livery and had tons of it). I give - tell us!


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

BlueDun said:


> Neither - I use a fly rod and reel. At one time, I thought I might switch back and forth, but my other gear sat in a closet after I started fly fishing, so I sold or gave all of it away. I use both surface flies (mostly poppers of various types) and heavier flies (weighted wooly buggers or some type of crawfish imitation).
> 
> 
> 
> I remember drooling over the new zebco reels in the counter at the local camping store when I was a kid. Wasn't allowed to get a new one b/c we had to use all the gear our grandparents had accumulated (they owned a canoe livery and had tons of it). I give - tell us!


During WWII the company was called The Zero Bomb Company and made bombs for the U.S. and allied forces. After the war they needed a product to produce for the civilian market and decided to make fishing reels. The name was changed to Zebco. Learned that from The Bill Dance Show.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

80-90% time use my baitcasting rigs. my revos cast light tackle pretty well. but when it calls for it, i dont hesitate to grab my spinning setups.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Baitcasters as much as possible. I picked up a Sol and an Alphas 103L to fish small baits so I don't have to use spinning gear. I hate spinning gear. Too many line management issues, and not enough gear ratio choices. I think the only really good application for spinning gear is skipping baits under docks or trees.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I shore fish mostly and carry one of each, a spinning outfit and a baitcaster.

If I had to take only one it would be a spinning outfit because nothings better than feeling a tap, tap and reeling in some slack and setting the hook on a beautiful bass.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

spinning 90% of the time..I have a heavy spinning outfit for heavy lures and I just don't see the benefit of a baitcaster and I dont think its very fun reeling in a fish like that...so BlueDun fly fishing ALL the time??..how do you fish from shore since so many spots are impossible to fly from?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

I figured most people probably used both set ups as I do myself.Just figured I'd throw the question out there to see if there was anyone that exclusively used only one or the other.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

I just posted this on the *Tackle Talk Forum*:

I got the carbonlite spinning rod, and paired it with at Pflueger Supreme. *This is my sweetness*, Love it. It's lightweight and strong for a 7'2'' MFAST rod. Every fish, especially the Smallies, feel like monsters.

If you're putting a Spinning outfit together check this duo out!!


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

FISHIN216 said:


> so BlueDun fly fishing ALL the time??..how do you fish from shore since so many spots are impossible to fly from?


I wade or fish from a kayak.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I use both. When I go out Bass fishing I usually have at least 10 rods on the deck with 3-4 of them being spinning rods. I have anything with me from 7 1/2ft flippin sticks to 7ft spinning rods for drop shoting or shakey heads.


----------

